# lifeboats



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

I am new to this game, I am thinking of trying my hand at modelling and have a couple of questions to pose before I embark on my quest:

1. Can you buy ships lifeboats and derricks or do you make them yourself?
2. Can you buy porthole decals?
3. What is the recommended scale say of a general cargo ship (10,000tons ish)?

Thank you in advance


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Banni, You may want to direct your questions here.
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php#22
These guys are in Europe where you'll find about anything you'll ever need for model boat building.


----------

